# Synapsenfedern



## Waldman (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde nicht heraus, wo ich die Synapsenfedern für Handschuhe erlernen kann, kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Shasta (12. Januar 2011)

Bin selber kein Ingi, aber im Startort im Schattenhochland stehen Händler, die für viele Berufe Rezepte verkaufen. Vielleicht ist deins da mit dabei.


----------



## Grimbär (12. Januar 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde nicht heraus, wo ich die Synapsenfedern für Handschuhe erlernen kann, kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Hi, 

Das lernt man auf dem weg zufällig beim erstellen von Gegenständen z.B. Hand voll Obsidiumbolzen, aber in den Patchnotes steht dirn das du nu alles erlernst wenn du den Hünderspallter 1 mal erstellst :-D


----------



## Waldman (12. Januar 2011)

Grimbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das lernt man auf dem weg zufällig beim erstellen von Gegenständen z.B. Hand voll Obsidiumbolzen, aber in den Patchnotes steht dirn das du nu alles erlernst wenn du den Hünderspallter 1 mal erstellst :-D



Ok, super, vielen Dank, im Schattenhochland gab es nämlich keine Rezepte. Danke nochmal.

lg


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Hühnerspaltertipp...,

mein Farmtwink ist eh Jäger... also bau ich dann sicher sowas ^^


----------



## Thamann (22. April 2011)

Grimbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das lernt man auf dem weg zufällig beim erstellen von Gegenständen z.B. Hand voll Obsidiumbolzen, aber in den Patchnotes steht dirn das du nu alles erlernst wenn du den Hünderspallter 1 mal erstellst :-D



Is das sicher?


----------

